# Ducks



## tprewett83 (5 mo ago)

Anyone seeing pins, wigeon, or redheads on the coast yet?


----------



## Ttoifel87 (Nov 11, 2021)

Not yet. Been out looking along the Ms/Al coast while fishing this month. Waiting patiently!


----------



## 260415bailey (2 mo ago)

tprewett83 said:


> Anyone seeing pins, wigeon, or redheads on the coast yet?


 yea pintail are in south LA


----------

